
(1988) Computer Invasion: 'Back Door' Ajar - badboyboyce
http://www.nytimes.com/1988/11/07/us/computer-invasion-back-door-ajar.html
======
totalZero
"...the 'virus' program..."

Oh, Nineteen Eighty Eight. You slay me.

